# Sweats



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ah, the comfort. Sweatpants should be the official RS uniform. Especially after a chocolate malted.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Especially after a chocolate malted.


..... that you unknowingly sat in. :biggrin:


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I had a nice pair of sweatpants I used to wear all of the time but my sister-in-law’s dog ruined them. Ever since then I now wear shorts or jeans with a T-Shirt.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Ah, the comfort. Sweatpants should be the official RS uniform. Especially after a chocolate malted.


Truth


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I prefer relaxed fit wrangler jeans.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Nobody should wear sweats in public period. Driver or not. Equivalent to wearing Crocs in public or having toilet paper stuck to your shoes


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> Nobody should wear sweats in public period. Driver or not. Equivalent to wearing Crocs in public or having toilet paper stuck to your shoes


Nobody should post stupid shit on the internet. Yet here we are.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> Nobody should wear sweats in public period. Driver or not. Equivalent to wearing Crocs in public or having toilet paper stuck to your shoes


Naw, sweats comes in all sizes and shapes.

I wear sweats to work
















Comfy af.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Naw, sweats comes in all sizes and shapes.
> 
> I wear sweats to work
> View attachment 403280
> ...


I love sweatpants and those are so cute. Now pj in public is a big no no for me.



Clint Torres said:


> Nobody should wear sweats in public period. Driver or not. Equivalent to wearing Crocs in public or having toilet paper stuck to your shoes


Crocs are very comfortable especially for people who are on their feet all day.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Naw, sweats comes in all sizes and shapes.
> 
> I wear sweats to work
> View attachment 403280
> ...


Do you have the website for the sweatpants? I would like to order some. Thank you


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I saw someone in one of those animal onesies.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I love sweatpants and those are so cute. Now pj in public is a big no no for me.
> 
> 
> Crocs are very comfortable especially for people who are on their feet all day.
> ...


Amour Vert, the skylar joggers are $79 but I would wait for the promotional period... saved an extra 20%. They also throw out 15% I think for first time buyers.

definitely one of my favorite go to.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

INOOOO!!!!
Too much sweat pants love I am losing it!
@sellkatsell44 you of course are an exception. Your shit never stinks. No one will ever come close to loving you as much as you love yourself &#129392;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> INOOOO!!!!
> Too much sweat pants love I am losing it!
> @sellkatsell44 you of course are an exception. Your shit never stinks. No one will ever come close to loving you as much as you love yourself &#129392;


Lmaoooooo

my shiet stinks as anyone else's I'm sure.

I just make sure when I type on the internets to reread what I type and most of the time I end up deleting it before hitting post reply.

something I suspect you don't do.

&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;

&#129335;&#127995;‍♀

Ps don't be bitter.

it's not a good taste on you. &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Amour Vert, the skylar joggers are $79 but I would wait for the promotional period... saved an extra 20%. They also throw out 15% I think for first time buyers.
> 
> definitely one of my favorite go to.


Nordstrom sell that brand .


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Addidas sweats. Black fur lined crocs. That's living.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Nordstrom sell that brand .


I don't think so... majority of the brands on that site are geared towards small businesses and sustainability which is why I pulled the trigger. That and I needed a pair of work pants I can wear for work and off work because it can be dressed up or down. I really only own a handful of "Pants" (more like joggers/sweats in disguise).

Story behind that particular piece:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think so... majority of the brands on that site are geared towards small businesses and sustainability which is why I pulled the trigger. That and I needed a pair of work pants I can wear for work and off work because it can be dressed up or down. I really only own a handful of "Pants" (more like joggers/sweats in disguise).
> 
> Story behind that particular piece:
> 
> View attachment 403288


I google the brand and Nordstrom came up and saw online .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I google the brand and Nordstrom came up and saw online .


You're right! &#129315;&#129315;

I didn't realize they also sold separately there. &#128513;

the pieces are limited tho and they don't have that particular piece from what I see.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I see Rideshare people getting out of their cars in the airport all the time wearing sweatpants. Not a very professional look. This probably explains why so many people have low ratings.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I see Rideshare people getting out of their cars in the airport all the time wearing sweatpants. Not a very professional look. This probably explains why so many people have low ratings.


4.95. Sweatpants almost every shift.

Any pax who would downrate an X driver because they're wearing sweatpants should be slapped across the face. Hard. Then thrown from a moving vehicle.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think so... majority of the brands on that site are geared towards small businesses and sustainability which is why I pulled the trigger. That and I needed a pair of work pants I can wear for work and off work because it can be dressed up or down. I really only own a handful of "Pants" (more like joggers/sweats in disguise).
> 
> Story behind that particular piece:
> 
> View attachment 403288


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

mch said:


> 4.95. Sweatpants almost every shift.
> 
> Any pax who would downrate an X driver because they're wearing sweatpants should be slapped across the face. Hard. Then thrown from a moving vehicle.


I would downrate you because I would start to wonder how often you clean the interior of your car. Then I'd start to wonder if you even bothered to brush your teeth/hair in the morning. Then I'd wonder if that earthy smell is because you're wearing the same underwear from last week. Then I'd be like, "I wonder how long before this guy is homeless?"


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Target sells black sweatpants that look like dress slacks for under $20. I have a few pair.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> I would downrate you because I would start to wonder how often you clean the interior of your car. Then I'd start to wonder if you even bothered to brush your teeth/hair in the morning. Then I'd wonder if that earthy smell is because you're wearing the same underwear from last week. Then I'd be like, "I wonder how long before this guy is homeless?"


Well he's not a 5.0 &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

I'm sure you're one of those that contributed to the .5 but hey.

can't win em all and you are *entitled* to your opinion.

&#129335;&#127995;‍♀

wanna show your screenshot of your rating (higher than 4.95 of course) with a picture of yourself in slacks and a button up, iron and steam pressed with a skinny tie that you uber or lyft in?

&#129303;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> Nobody should wear sweats in public period. Driver or not. Equivalent to wearing Crocs in public or having toilet paper stuck to your shoes


Can we also do away with people wearing workout gear when they've never ever seen the inside of a gym or lifted more than a gallon of ice cream? :ninja:


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Can we ban women with a size 14 butt from wearing size 5 yoga pants?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I would downrate you because I would start to wonder how often you clean the interior of your car. Then I'd start to wonder if you even bothered to brush your teeth/hair in the morning. Then I'd wonder if that earthy smell is because you're wearing the same underwear from last week. Then I'd be like, "I wonder how long before this guy is homeless?"


Im assuming you'd be too chickenshit to tell me why you were downrating me. Or maybe even canceling the ride because someone wearing sweatpants wasn't up to your standards.

So not knowing you were downrating me, Id be like "Ok have a nice day" and your credit card would be like "ok here you go Uber, heres $100" and then Uber would be like "here mch here's your $15"

Then you'd wait till I was gone and be like "Im so triggered" "I demand my servants be well dressed!" "1 star!!!" "That'll show that peasant slob"

and then Id be like "damn I feel comfy"...then "are you kidding me? a 1 star?" "people are such jerks"


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> I would downrate you because I would start to wonder how often you clean the interior of your car. Then I'd start to wonder if you even bothered to brush your teeth/hair in the morning. Then I'd wonder if that earthy smell is because you're wearing the same underwear from last week. Then I'd be like, "I wonder how long before this guy is homeless?"


Woman here. I wear sweatpants and nice sweaters because they are comfortable to drive. My car is super clean ( ocd). I shower everyday and my hair smell good. I wear clean lingerie and perfume ( sometimes). My clothes smell like fresh laundry.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

mch said:


> Im assuming you'd be too chickenshit to tell me why you were downrating me. Or maybe even canceling the ride because someone wearing sweatpants wasn't up to your standards.
> 
> So not knowing you were downrating me, Id be like "Ok have a nice day" and your credit card would be like "ok here you go Uber, heres $100" and then Uber would be like "here mch here's your $15"
> 
> ...


A lot of rambling hostility. Might I suggest less day drinking.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> A lot of rambling hostility. Might I suggest less day drinking


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

I look at sweatpants the same way I look at pajamas, they are meant to be worn at home and the gym. I would never wear sweatpants when driving pax, let alone in general public.

Me? I just wear clean blue jeans and clean shirt/jacket/hoodie.

Now, there is only one exception to this rule. If you are Italian or middle eastern, then you have the pass to rock the tracksuit/sweatsuit attire. You all wear it reasonably well.

Our Almighty God Jerry Seinfeld once said:

*"You know the message you're sending out to the world with these sweatpants? You're telling the world, 'I give up. I can't compete in normal society. I'm miserable, so I might as well be comfortable."*


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Nobody should wear sweats in public period. Driver or not. Equivalent to wearing Crocs in public or having toilet paper stuck to your shoes


You clearly never exercise or dress for weather; sweat pants are very useful attire especially when sweating or when trying to stay warm and dry. Considering most Uber drivers are fat, out of shape and prone to excessive perspiration I believe wearing sweat pants makes sense.

personally I think sweatpants make my junk look huge and increase tips

I do think it's funny that you relate work out attire to blindly stepping on toilet paper; it's a good thing you're not a lawyer because your argument sucks.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> You clearly never exercise or dress for weather; sweat pants are very useful attire especially when sweating or when trying to stay warm and dry. Considering most Uber drivers are fat, out of shape and prone to excessive perspiration I believe wearing sweat pants makes sense.
> 
> personally I think sweatpants make my junk look huge and increase tips
> 
> I do think it's funny that you relate work out attire to blindly stepping on toilet paper; it's a good thing you're not a lawyer because your argument sucks.


I love this guy. He gets it!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I look at sweatpants the same way I look at pajamas, they are meant to be worn at home and the gym. I would never wear sweatpants when driving pax, let alone in general public.
> 
> Me? I just wear clean blue jeans and clean shirt/jacket/hoodie.
> 
> ...


*times are changing.*

whether it's sweats/PJs, it's all about comfort and no you don't need to look like a Justin Bieber gym rat, this is PJ pants:









love the pattern and would cop but the sale size left is too big for a shortie like me.

and not that I don't have Marie Antoinette days but I'm glad I don't have to wear this everyday:


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> personally I think sweatpants make my junk look huge and increase tips


I can wear a 36 but a 40 is much more comfy in the groin area.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I only wear my Express jeans for rideshare, they are super comfy and I'm a stylish duck. I respect people that go out in sweats, but I'm a bit too self conscious to wear mine out of the house.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I can wear a 36 but a 40 is much more comfy in the groin area.


The lower the number the bigger the tips &#128536;


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> The lower the number the bigger the tips &#128536;


Ever notice how cold the water is in the urinal? :cools:


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I saw someone in one of those animal onesies.


At Walmart no doubt


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Our Almighty God Jerry Seinfeld once said:
> 
> *"You know the message you're sending out to the world with these sweatpants? You're telling the world, 'I give up. I can't compete in normal society. I'm miserable, so I might as well be comfortable."*


And, looking at it from a different perspective, I would amend that to say: "The message I am sending is that I am old; have made all the money I need to get through the remainder of my life comfortably - and I really don't GAF about what you think about me, I am going to be comfortable. You don't like looking at my cheese dimpled wrinkled up old ass? - - close your eyes."



Mkang14 said:


> I prefer not to have anything on my legs. I prefer dresses and skirts.


ME TOO.
Especially pleated skirts like what the Catholic school girls wear.
And, I put on a pair of panty hose (suntan color) and I don't shave my legs so the hair gets all curled up under them. (Joe Biden likes that style).
And a tank top.
And Crocs.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> At Walmart no doubt


Walgreens, i think.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Despite perhaps self-describing as an atheist, I feel a very strong connection to the universe, in an almost uncanny way that I would describe as spiritual if I believed in spirits. I didn't always feel that way. I began feeling that way I think after watching a documentary by Michio Kaku I think, or some other celebrity scientist, where the celebrity stated that we, as humans, are the universe perceiving itself. I think the timing was also good because I was reading Einstein's general theory of relativity at the same time. That concept, combined with the concept of timespace, left me with a profoundly different perception of myself and the universe than I had before.
> 
> I'm not really sure what "I" am. I am maybe, a part of my brain. I am connected to my body. But I could lose most of my body and still say I'm here. I am not my body, but I am more than just the part of my brain that thinks. Or is my brain the part of my body that thinks? Or is my brain the part of the universe that thinks? Of course there are many brains. Perhaps our collection of brains is the part of the universe that thinks, that observes, that formulates. It is often said that a human is self-aware. But if a human is part of the universe, is not the universe itself therefore, self-aware?
> 
> Another thing.... look at ants. An individual ant acts in an almost robotic nature. A collection of ants builds colonies, creates ladders to escape from jars, etc. The ant colony is more than the sum of its parts. Every individual has a brain. But humanity is more than the sum of its parts. An individual man born in isolation from other men, would (almost certainly) never conclude that blackholes exist. Yet, a collection of people learns this.


What a kitty...I love you TC....8>)



MasterAbsher said:


> Ever notice how cold the water is in the urinal? :cools:


Ever noticed how deep...???

The monkey is king of potty humor...8>)

Rakos


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

This thread needs some music!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

mch said:


> Im assuming you'd be too chickenshit to tell me why you were downrating me. Or maybe even canceling the ride because someone wearing sweatpants wasn't up to your standards.
> 
> So not knowing you were downrating me, Id be like "Ok have a nice day" and your credit card would be like "ok here you go Uber, heres $100" and then Uber would be like "here mch here's your $15"
> 
> ...


Sweat pants are fine for the gym. If you were on your way TO the gym I could understand (hopefully not on your way home FROM the gym, cause that would be a different smelly story) if you do Uber while driving to other places. Why not just drive around shirtless? I mean isn't shirtless more comfortable than wearing a shirt? Let me know when a line has been drawn that you're not comfortable with. I already told you where my line is, and I'm not going to change it for some schlep that wants to justify wearing sweatpants with no anticipation of SWEATING.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Still no screenshot of rating with selfie eh?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> A lot of rambling hostility. Might I suggest less day drinking.


I think if you wear sweatpants, the day drinking is part of the ensemble.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Still no screenshot of rating with selfie eh?


I just now read your post, but I'm not exactly sure why you think I would need to prove anything to someone that's wearing sweatpants out in public.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> I just now read your post, but I'm not exactly sure why you think I would need to prove anything to someone that's wearing sweatpants out in public.


Sure sure
lotta talk and no action.
&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sure sure
> lotta talk and no action.
> &#128564;&#128564;
> View attachment 403372


Me telling you I don't wear sweatpants in public is a lot of talk? Well, hold onto something, I also MOSTLY wear socks in public..... And no I'm not going to send you a picture of me wearing socks..... I'm not sure what kind of cheap guys you're used to dealing with..... maybe those that wear sweatpants.... &#129300;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Me telling you I don't wear sweatpants in public is a lot of talk? Well, hold onto something, I also MOSTLY wear socks in public..... And no I'm not going to send you a picture of me wearing socks..... I'm not sure what kind of cheap guys you're used to dealing with..... maybe those that wear sweatpants.... &#129300;


Whats your rating player?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> Me telling you I don't wear sweatpants is a lot of talk? Well, hold onto something, I also MOSTLY wear socks in public..... And no I'm not going to send you a picture of me wearing socks..... I'm not sure what kind of cheap guys you're used to dealing with..... maybe those that wear sweatpants.... &#129300;


Lmao I was referring to you just seeing my post.

which is bs.

poor attempt on deflect.

i don't care really but I find it funny that someone who goes so far as to write a paragraph story about how they're gonna downrate someone for wearing sweats doing rideshare not limo or black car mind you,

can't show their stellar dressing and rating in comparison.

unless of course.

shiet like that don't even matter cos you're less then 4.95

&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Sweatpants!!!!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pple wearing sweats in public. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;

























The only thing I can't quite get is sweats and heels


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Sweatpants!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 403385
> View attachment 403386


*WHAT DID I SAY?

AM I RITE OR AM I RITE?*


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lmao I was referring to you just seeing my post.
> 
> which is bs.
> 
> ...





mch said:


> Whats your rating player?


Ok, a couple of things, although I feel this has more to do with SOME OF YOU trying to justify dressing like a slob in public (which you have every right to do so, but just because you're ok with doing just enough to get by, don't try to get everyone else to accept your slobbish ways) than with me. I do this part time. I don't care about ratings, I don't care about Uber Pro, hell, I don't really even care about the pax except getting them to their location in a safe, timely manner. I do care about how I present myself, and sweat pants does not send the message I want to convey.

Having said that, I have recently slipped to around a 4.92 in the past few months (and no I don't feel the need to be troubled to do a screen shot of my rating, nor me wearing a Windsor knot behind the wheel of my car). My rating has averaged as high as a 4.98 (and is probably still a 5.00 on Lyft after driving enough to get their cheap windbreaker, despite me not driving on Lyft any longer, mandatory employee video be damned). I attribute my dip in the fact that I've told my Uber X passengers that they cannot commandeer my A/C since that is a feature for Uber Comfort, and they have opted for Uber X. I suspect a few pax have used the rating system to convey their displeasure of being told "no".

Now I stand behind my statement that I would still down rate someone that's wearing sweat pants, not a full 1-* but they're not going to get a full 5* out of me if they think that sweatpants are deserving of a 5-* rating. Suck it up, put a little effort into it. Look at it this way, treat Uber as a stopgap for the next time you are fully employed. Treat it the same, because once you get back into the workforce (I have news for you, RS isn't going to be around forever) it's going to be much easier for you to walk into that interview wearing more than just sweat pants.

But, you do you, and I'll rate you as I see fit, not as you see fit.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> Ok, a couple of things, although I feel this has more to do with SOME OF YOU trying to justify dressing like a slob in public (which you have every right to do so, but just because you're ok with doing just enough to get by, don't try to get everyone else to accept your slobbish ways) than with me. I do this part time. I don't care about ratings, I don't care about Uber Pro, hell, I don't really even care about the pax except getting them to their location in a safe, timely manner. I do care about how I present myself, and sweat pants does not send the message I want to convey.
> 
> Having said that, I have recently slipped to around a 4.92 in the past few months (and no I don't feel the need to be troubled to do a screen shot of my rating, nor me wearing a Windsor knot behind the wheel of my car). My rating has averaged as high as a 4.98 (and is probably still a 5.00 on Lyft after driving enough to get their cheap windbreaker, despite me not driving on Lyft any longer, mandatory employee video be damned). I attribute my dip in the fact that I've told my Uber X passengers that they cannot commandeer my A/C since that is a feature for Uber Comfort, and they have opted for Uber X. I suspect a few pax have used the rating system to convey their displeasure of being told "no".
> 
> ...


Sweats =/= slob

you are triggered.

at least you're being real about having a lower rating but I'm not surprised it slipped given your attitude.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sweats =/= slob
> 
> you are triggered.
> 
> at least you're being real about having a lower rating but I'm not surprised it slipped given your attitude.


Whatever helps you sleep at night, along with the sweatpants you drove all day in, right?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Ok, a couple of things, although I feel this has more to do with SOME OF YOU trying to justify dressing like a slob in public (which you have every right to do so, but just because you're ok with doing just enough to get by, don't try to get everyone else to accept your slobbish ways) than with me. I do this part time. I don't care about ratings, I don't care about Uber Pro, hell, I don't really even care about the pax except getting them to their location in a safe, timely manner. I do care about how I present myself, and sweat pants does not send the message I want to convey.
> 
> Having said that, I have recently slipped to around a 4.92 in the past few months (and no I don't feel the need to be troubled to do a screen shot of my rating, nor me wearing a Windsor knot behind the wheel of my car). My rating has averaged as high as a 4.98 (and is probably still a 5.00 on Lyft after driving enough to get their cheap windbreaker, despite me not driving on Lyft any longer, mandatory employee video be damned). I attribute my dip in the fact that I've told my Uber X passengers that they cannot commandeer my A/C since that is a feature for Uber Comfort, and they have opted for Uber X. I suspect a few pax have used the rating system to convey their displeasure of being told "no".
> 
> ...


4.92?

Good lord man. Start showering before you drive


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

What gets me about sweats is they are like a backwards ball cap....it was cool when you were in HS orcollege but when your adulting what do people think of you. Sure if I go
For a jog
Its like an 80 year old wearing short shorts or a hello kitty top. You just outgrow things in life.
@sellkatsell44 please stop hating and go back to posting about me me me. You are so amazing you need to ignore others and remind the world constantly


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> What gets me about sweats is they are like a backwards ball cap....it was cool when you were in HS orcollege but when your adulting what do people think of you. Sure if I go
> For a jog
> Its like an 80 year old wearing short shorts or a hello kitty top. You just outgrow things in life.
> @sellkatsell44 please stop hating and go back to posting about me me me. You are so amazing you need to ignore others and remind the world constantly


Everybody gather round. "Clint Torres" is giving lessons on adulting.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

mch said:


> 4.92?
> 
> Good lord man. Start showering before you drive


Whatever you say, captain.....


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Whatever you say, captain.....


Ok now we're getting somewhere. This rules!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> What gets me about sweats is they are like a backwards ball cap....it was cool when you were in HS orcollege but when your adulting what do people think of you. Sure if I go
> For a jog
> Its like an 80 year old wearing short shorts or a hello kitty top. You just outgrow things in life.
> @sellkatsell44 please stop hating and go back to posting about me me me. You are so amazing you need to ignore others and remind the world constantly


Lmao

sure

I'm the one hating.

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

reread what you wrote and try again &#129303;



sellkatsell44 said:


> Pple wearing sweats in public. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;
> 
> View attachment 403378
> 
> ...


@Clint Torres
Oh look. Kids!!! According to you.

oh look lol.

Not @sellkatsell44 or about
Quick!!

someone get @Clint Torre to the emergency room

I think s/he's about to &#129327;&#129327;&#129327;&#129327;

gushing of bitter and hate.

so sorry for him/her.

&#129392;&#129392;


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm old enough now that I can wear plaid sweats out in public.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I think they're yoga pants.
Got them at Lululemon. 
They're a tad pricey, but it's only money and there's never enough.
Myself, I don't call them yoga pants because that would suggest that I knew something about yoga.
Or was capable of it.

They sure are comfortable!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> I think they're yoga pants.
> Got them at Lululemon.
> They're a tad pricey, but it's only money and there's never enough.
> Myself, I don't call them yoga pants because that would suggest that I knew something about yoga.
> ...


I have an extra yoga mat you can borrow if you like!
Yoga helps me keep flexible and palms to the floor with legs straight and feet flat among other things ☺.

plus it might help some members here chill out and not just post bitter snarky remarks.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

These are my go-to while Ubering along with t-shirt or sweatshirt (or Aikman jersey to troll Redskins and Eagles fans) depending on the weather:










I'm 6'5" 245 lbs so I need to be comfortable. Wearing jeans while driving that long isn't comfortable.

Frankly for $0.60/mile they should be glad I got them from Point A to B safely and not covered in bodily fluids. What I wear, as long as I'm not freeballing, is of no consequence.

If they want a professional driver wearing a suit etc. they can order Uber Black.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I see Rideshare people getting out of their cars in the airport all the time wearing sweatpants. Not a very professional look. This probably explains why so many people have low atings


sweat pants is legit all I wear when driving for uber.. when did uber become a professional job again &#129320;


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Now I stand behind my statement that I would still down rate someone that's wearing sweat pants, not a full 1-* but they're not going to get a full 5* out of me if they think that sweatpants are deserving of a 5-* rating. .


If you're getting paid $3.00 a mile, then *MAYBE* your point would have some merit. Last I looked, that isn't the case for Uber X or XL here, there, or anywhere.

If *you* don't think sweatpants are appropriate, then *you* don't have to wear them.

We're not saving the world. Keep your faux-moral sensibilities and sense of self righteousness to yourself, and don't hold others to your personal standards as to what is or isn't appropriate clothing. If you get a timely, safe ride from Point A to Point B, barring some kind of issue with the driver, it's a five star ride.



mch said:


> Everybody gather round. "Clint Torres" is giving lessons on adulting.


I understand he's an adjunct Professor at Bobby University.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kevink said:


> If you're getting paid $3.00 a mile, then *MAYBE* your point would have some merit. Last I looked, that isn't the case for Uber X or XL here, there, or anywhere.
> 
> If *you* don't think sweatpants are appropriate, then *you* don't have to wear them.
> 
> ...


I totally missed the college part in his or her ramble.
Im surprised for someone claiming to know me and all my posts not realize I've talked about being a college student.

but yeah, at the end of the day this is just uber or lyft... and unless y'all driving black car or limo rates who gaf what y'all wear?!

Anyone that thinks like @Clint Torres or agrees is just fronting.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Now I stand behind my statement that I would still down rate someone that's wearing sweat pants


So .. no shoes, no shirt, no service, eh?
How about if I drive nekkid. 
Would you give me five stars for _that_?

I have done it before. 
Well, they were down around my knees ... but, that's another story ...
and I got more than stars ..

I think nekkid would be safer if I remember right ...



Rakos said:


> The monkey is king of potty humor...8>)


Hey Rakos.
Do you still throw poo?
I haven't heard about any of your poo-throwing exploits recently.
Is the arthritis getting worse in your front right leg?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Ah, the comfort. Sweatpants should be the official RS uniform. Especially after a chocolate malted.


Yep. Sweatpants and a wifebeater.
Classy.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

mikees3 said:


> sweat pants is legit all I wear when driving for uber.. when did uber become a professional job again &#129320;
> 
> View attachment 403478


You should give @TXUbering some pointers on how to get his rating up.

Like maybe where he should start shopping for sweatpants.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mikees3 said:


> sweat pants is legit all I wear when driving for uber.. when did uber become a professional job again &#129320;
> 
> View attachment 403478


Same here.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I really don't care how you guys would rate me. I'll keep my sweats and my 5* rating. Too funny


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Ah, the comfort. Sweatpants should be the official RS uniform. Especially after a chocolate malted.


Great way to receive less tips. When riding, I never tip drivers wearing sweats. Cute, friendly female drivers an exception.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Wtf difference does it make to you what the driver is wearing? That's just a cheap azz excuse to avoid tipping. 
FYI my tips generally average 30%+ on any given night. I have posted screenshots multiple times showing this. Dig em up if you don't believe me. 
How is your fancy pants tip average? Lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I love sweatpants and those are so cute. Now pj in public is a big no no for me.
> 
> 
> Crocs are very comfortable especially for people who are on their feet all day.
> ...


I would like to order hers

Used.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Good lord. Why does anyone give a rats ass what someone else wears while Ubering? Does the driver get pax to their destination on time, without incident? In a safe, clean, and reliable car? Was the driver completely clothed and ride free of offensive odors? If the answer to all of that is yes, why do you care what they have on?

At the end of the day, most drivers spend hours in the car. To me, I would want my driver to wear whatever he or she finds comfortable enough so that their mind is fixated on the road, not what article of clothing might be riding up, constricting, itchy, too tight, falling down,or whatever. If that means sweatpants, by all means. As long as they are clean and free of odor.

Most of us make less than $1 a mile. And we are all disposable. Therefore there is nothing about being an Uber X/Lyft driver that is "professional". I say as long as you are clean and fully clothed, whatever makes you comfortable driving for hours should be your Uber/Lyft uniform.

I swear people spend way too much time concerned with what others wear. I've been told on more than one occasion my love for cargo shorts makes me somehow less of a person. I don't give a flying you know what, but folks should concentrate on themselves.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Who cares what other wear? I wear what I wear and don't give a crap what others wear. Life is too short.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

No men should ever show their feet in public either and yet some do.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

If you ordered a limo and the limo driver showed up in sweats and crocs what do you think that's cool?

The more professional we appear to be the more comfortable, satisfied, and happy our riders are. The more likely they are to tip us.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Week days I drive I wear a ice polo shirt and cargo shorts. Weekends I wear a t-shirt and cargo shorts. I track all my rides, I don't see a difference in my tips from weekends to week days. Percentage wise it is about the same.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

If you are wearing sweats while driving, you're saying there is NO chance of hooking up with a PAX.

And in my world, that would be tragic.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Jeans and cowboy boots


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If you ordered a limo and the limo driver showed up in sweats and crocs what do you think that's cool?
> 
> The more professional we appear to be the more comfortable, satisfied, and happy our riders are. The more likely they are to tip us.


Ubers are limos?

in any case, I'm wearing sweats

I honestly never knew or paid attention to what the drivers were wearing.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Pants?

we don’t need no stinking pants!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If you ordered a limo and the limo driver showed up in sweats and crocs what do you think that's cool?


No I would not. But I'd be paying a hell of a lot more money for a limo than an Uber. There is a certain luxury experience you expect when ordering a limo. And the chauffeur being dressed accordingly is part of it.

We as Uber drivers are not chauffeurs. Not even close. We are a peg BELOW cab drivers based on what we are being paid.
We are paid pennies to drive our cars into the ground in order to take pax from point A to point B. That is all. Pax should expect nothing more than a clean, safe ride as that is all we are being paid to provide (and we are barely paid enough for that). And if we want to do it in sweats and crocs, that is our prerogative.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> No I would not. But I'd be paying a hell of a lot more money for a limo than an Uber. There is a certain luxury experience you expect when ordering a limo. And the chauffeur being dressed accordingly is part of it.
> 
> We as Uber drivers are not chauffeurs. Not even close. We are a peg BELOW cab drivers based on what we are being paid.
> We are paid pennies to drive our cars into the ground in order to take pax from point A to point B. That is all. Pax should expect nothing more than a clean, safe ride as that is all we are being paid to provide. And if we want to do it in sweats and crocs, that is our prerogative.


I knew someone would point all that out.

To me here's what matters. Do you think our customer are expecting 2 star service or 5 star service.

It doesn't cost you anything to keep your vehicle clean and dress nice. You might even feel better about the job.

I've had great jobs and I've had crap jobs. I've always tried to do them all well.

I do try a little harder when I have an X or XL ride and less so for a Pool ride. I agree that people shouldn't expect steak at hamburger prices.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I knew someone would point all that out.
> 
> To me here's what matters. Do you think our customer are expecting 2 star service or 5 star service.
> 
> ...


But here is the thing. 5-star service means different things to different people. And depending on the industry/sector expectations of what 5-star service is differs.

What someone is looking for in order to rate a 5-star experience at McDonalds is going to be vastly different than if rating Ruth's Chris Steakhouse.

I've been at this for almost 5 years and my rating has not dropped below 4.95 in the past 3 years and 4.98 in the past 2. Sometimes I wear khakis and a pull-over, sometimes I wear sweats, sometimes I wear shorts and a t-shirt, and sometimes I wear a fleece and cords. I go with whatever I think will be comfortable at that moment.

One thing my experience over the years has tought me is that the my choice of clothing doesn't tend to affect my rating in the grand scheme of things. How I drive, route I take, condition of my car, these are things pax have down-rated me for.

In the end, if you feel you need to present yourself a certain way to provide 5-star service, that is fine. Great for you. But if others feel comfort is more important and it is not having a major negative impact on the feedback they get, we should just let them do their thing.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I don’t think we need to be dressed formally. Just don’t be a schlub.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I don't think we need to be dressed formally. Just don't be a schlub.


Ahhh no. I'm gonna be a comfortable schlub.

I will concede that some people need all the help they can get. So for them, I get dressing to impress rather than for comfort. Plastic surgery is expensive, and driving with paper bag over their heads would make the pax uncomfortable.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Ahhh no. I'm gonna be a comfortable schlub.
> 
> I will concede that some people need all the help they can get. So for them, I get dressing to impress rather than for comfort. Plastic surgery is expensive, and driving with *paper* bag over their heads would make the pax uncomfortable.


Beats plastic.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I don't think we need to be dressed formally. Just don't be a schlub.


For me this is unacceptable. Just sayin


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> For me this is unacceptable. Just sayin


Ain't that jeans?!

&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't understand. Is that dude sporting an elephant penis?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> I don't understand. Is that dude sporting an elephant penis?


No comment . Don't want to be accused of saying something about fat/ obese people.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I don't understand. Is that dude sporting an elephant penis?


Why do you think the queen's taking pictures.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> No comment . Don't want to be accused of saying something about fat/ obese people.


Hey I know I'm a little fat and I have a big penis but I don't need a separate compartment on the front of my pants bigger than my arm.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Hey I know I'm a little fat and I have a big penis but I don't need a separate compartment on the front of my pants bigger than my arm.


Haha Van Guy! Letting everyone know hes packing a hammer!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Haha Van Guy! Letting everyone know hes packing a hammer!


I was being subtle.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I would like to thank all the women out there that wear leggings. 

Unless they are 200+ lbs..... then not so much.

Me personally generally wear jeans and a polo or button shirt when I drive. Winter rocking the flannel! Which is soooo warm and comfortable I'll suffer looking like a lumber jack.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Crocs, cut-off sweat pants/shorts, wife beater shirt, sun glasses, and a fedora.

or


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

On the weekend when I want to be comfy on long shifts I go commando with sweatpants and a t shirt. Working for slave sub minimum wages the last thing I give a shit about is what other people think about my appearance.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If you ordered a limo and the limo driver showed up in sweats and crocs what do you think that's cool?
> 
> The more professional we appear to be the more comfortable, satisfied, and happy our riders are. The more likely they are to tip us.


Professional? LMFAOOOOOOO.

If I wanted to drive a limo I'd apply to Uber Black.

Base rate rides are $0.02-$0.05 above the federal mileage deduction.

Pay me like a limo driver and I'll act like one.

I clean up on tips. Why? Because despite my asswipe persona here I can be very engaging and charming in person.

95% of my rides are done in sweats. I drive primarily at night. I could have no pants on whatsoever and unless they have a party of 4 that has someone sitting up front no one would know.

What you wear has very little to do with how you do on tips.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was driving, the pax's were lucky if I brushed my teeth.
The white wife beater with tobacco stains all down the front, and cut off jeans were just icing on my cake.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> When I was driving, the pax's were lucky if I brushed my teeth.
> The white wife beater with tobacco stains all down the front, and cut off jeans were just icing on my cake.


&#128563;&#129315;


----------



## Odin7676 (Mar 21, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Ah, the comfort. Sweatpants should be the official RS uniform. Especially after a chocolate malted.


Dress for tips. I wouldn't give 5 stars to someone in sweats


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Odin7676 said:


> Dress for tips. I wouldn't give 5 stars to someone in sweats


I wear sweatpants and sweatshirts everyday. I look nice , clean and elegant. My hair is done and I wear make up with red lips &#128068;.. I smell good . My car is clean. And I smile a lot. The best combination for pax. If they don't like that they can F off.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I wear sweatpants and sweatshirts everyday. I look nice , clean and elegant. My hair is done and I wear make up with red lips &#128068;.. I smell good . My car is clean. And I smile a lot. The best combination for pax. If they don't like that they can F off.


You are turning me on.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> You are turning me on.


Good. A woman should always look good no matter what she wears


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Odin7676 said:


> Dress for tips. I wouldn't give 5 stars to someone in sweats


Seriously?? WTH is this thing against sweats? Just wondering. You seem to think you should be getting Cadillac service at Yugo prices.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I wear them all the time for U/L. Pretty standard casual wear where I come from (England). My wife insists that they signify something different here in America, but I don't know.

This is how I usually dress when driving:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I wear them all the time for U/L. Pretty standard casual wear where I come from (England). My wife insists that they signify something different here in America, but I don't know.
> 
> This is how I usually dress when driving:
> 
> View attachment 405985


You slob! How dare you!

If you were my driver the only tips you would get would be tips on how to dress like a grownup!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You are turning me on.


I thought a stiff breeze turned you on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> My wife insists that they signify something different here in America, but I don't know.


Well, I certainly can not speak for all Americans, but I am an American and have lived on the west coast my entire life and what I see is a 25 to 35 yr dressed in leisure attire. 
I would expect someone driving my Uber to be clean and smelling at least neutral and fully dressed.. I'd have no objection to this at all.



VanGuy said:


> I thought a stiff breeze turned you on. :smiles:


Now YOU are turning me on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Woman here. I wear sweatpants and nice sweaters because they are comfortable to drive. My car is super clean ( ocd). I shower everyday and my hair smell good. I wear clean lingerie and perfume ( sometimes). My clothes smell like fresh laundry.


You know having to actually say that you wear clean underwear shouldn't even be necessary.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> You slob! How dare you!
> 
> If you were my driver the only tips you would get would be tips on how to dress like a grownup!


Oh brother!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You know having to actually say that you wear clean underwear shouldn't even be necessary.


But appreciated, non-the-less.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You know having to actually say that you wear clean underwear shouldn't even be necessary.


It shouldn't, but we're on UP.net


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Ah, the comfort. Sweatpants should be the official RS uniform. Especially after a chocolate malted.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Not long ago, I bought a few pairs that are almost plain black. I'm trying to figure out if I could get away with wearing them on very formal occasions, together with a suit jacket. Would anyone notice 🤔.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

This is how I roll:


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I wear sweatpants and sweatshirts everyday. I look nice , clean and elegant. My hair is done and I wear make up with red lips &#128068;.. I smell good . My car is clean. And I smile a lot. The best combination for pax. If they don't like that they can F off.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------

